# 11apr2010



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

did one dive sunday to knock the dust off after this cold winter. it was a rough ride out. every other set was all of 3ft and very close together making them straight up and down. not too big but very rough in a 20ft.er.

about 8mi out of perdido. 80ft. terrible surface current-- east wind+longshore current= 2kts. snapper met us on the way down. very little current on the bottom. vis was 20-30ft. shot a 26in. gag and a sheep. saw a 300-400lb turtle. don't know what the temp was but comfortable in a 3/2 over a 2mil shortie. 

meant to fool with underwater camera settings but splashed without it, remembering as i was waiting on the anchor line for my other diver. :doh decided not togo back for it due to the surface conditions. nice shakedown dive otherwise. ride back wasn't as slow as the ride out. :toast


----------

